# Rush run



## twhitener1991 (Mar 22, 2014)

I was thinking about going out to rush run this weekend and was wondering what's the fishing like up there I saw they are stocking trout up there this week.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

I fish there a few times a year but never have much luck. That being said, I don't have a boat. If you have one the fishing can be pretty good.


----------



## twhitener1991 (Mar 22, 2014)

Don't have a boat been thinking about getting a kayak here soon. Well I'm gonna head up Sunday hopefully get some trout and see what else I could get


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

There are plenty of fish there, I just never have that much luck. I still go back because it is a nice lake and near my grandparents place. My cousin has a lot more luck than me there.


----------



## twhitener1991 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yea iv been there one time to camp in the woods just didn't fish couple years ago. It is a nice lake and always wanted to fish it


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Where can you camp there? Do they allow displaced camping?


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

sammerguy said:


> Where can you camp there? Do they allow displaced camping?


Unless your roughing it, its not camping. Although now a days its getting harder to do without getting into trouble.


----------



## twhitener1991 (Mar 22, 2014)

We just camped in the woods where part of the lake went up a small path. I don't know if we were allowed to but we did it anyways


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

BigFoot158 said:


> Unless your roughing it, its not camping. Although now a days its getting harder to do without getting into trouble.


Tarp and wool blankets here Bigfoot, so we are on the same page! I do use a GPS though, so I am not totally primitive. I would love to find more places to REALLY camp. I know some people that go camping and they had all kinds of high tech crap, stoves that charge usb phones, 300$ tents and sleeping bags, "hiking" poles, all kinds of stuff. I just don't get it. If you need all that stuff to sleep 40 feet from your car, you would die in the middle of the woods, miles away from ANYTHING.


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

I like back packs see ya in 3 or 4 days


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Ain't nothing like being alone in the woods. Wether it is roughing it on your own, or even just a group of friends drinking around a fire, its hard to beat.

Plus, I've been known on slow catting nights to just crash in my chair lakeside till dawn breaks to get the sunrise bass! Probably funny for someone to walk up on me and see my poles tied off to my legs in case I get a bite when snoozing. Not so funny when you get awoken by a skunk or 5 bandit group of *****. Still don't stop me though. :screwy:


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Hard lake to fish due to clarity. Has some big skittish bass, crappie, bluegill and a few years ago, I had a nice Northern Pike follow a top water lure all the way to my boat.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

afishinfool said:


> Hard lake to fish due to clarity. Has some big skittish bass, crappie, bluegill and a few years ago, I had a nice Northern Pike follow a top water lure all the way to my boat.


No kidding? A pike? That is awesome!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

fished in 09 caught a large mouth bass in the shallows was a small one


----------



## twhitener1991 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm wanting to catch some bass lout there maybe Sunday will be the day for it


----------



## justWrightbaits (Jun 29, 2012)

Didn't think there were any pike left in there, I know they stocked them in there many years ago, but thought they were all gone.

Mark


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Don't know if there are any left. This was almost 5 years ago.


----------



## justWrightbaits (Jun 29, 2012)

I hadn't heard of any in there in 30 years,maybe next time out there I'll throw one of my musky rods and a couple baits in the boat and see what happens.

Mark


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe they getting fat off the trout being released out there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

justWrightbaits said:


> I hadn't heard of any in there in 30 years,maybe next time out there I'll throw one of my musky rods and a couple baits in the boat and see what happens.
> 
> Mark


Wouldn't have known they were there if I hadn't fished previous summer and hung up a spinnerbait. When I went to retrieve it I watched in amazement as the log next to lure swam off...lol...decided to go just after ice out next spring, that's when I had the follow up. Good sized fish too, guessing around 34 to 38 inches.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

sammerguy said:


> Tarp and wool blankets here Bigfoot, so we are on the same page! I do use a GPS though, so I am not totally primitive. I would love to find more places to REALLY camp. I know some people that go camping and they had all kinds of high tech crap, stoves that charge usb phones, 300$ tents and sleeping bags, "hiking" poles, all kinds of stuff. I just don't get it. If you need all that stuff to sleep 40 feet from your car, you would die in the middle of the woods, miles away from ANYTHING.


40 feet thats a luxury camp. Try 6 miles and the old lady takes the car and comes back to pick you up on a set day and time. I do take a tent, sleepbags, Old Coleman (refillable) stove. No gps if I can find my way back I deserve to be lost and sometimes that's the excuse that the old lady gets so I can fish more. But I am Kayak fishing/camping too so caring more its easier for me than others


----------



## Land Chub (Mar 30, 2014)

Been there plenty and caught the occasional bass/cat from my john boat. Best results in spring - try bouncing jigged minnows or worms, on light tackle, along the dam about 15-30 feet out. Caught several small cats (3-5 lbs.) that way over the years. Lake must get a lot of pressure though because most of the time we go there first then end up at Acton Lake by mid-morning and do MUCH better.


----------



## twhitener1991 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well I finally went to rush run today caught 2 good size trout off pink trout power bait. Was there for 4 hours. Turns out trout bite a lot better there fishing minnows guys to the left and right of me had minnows and were catching them left and right was kinda disappointed but hey at least I got 2


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

I tried to go this morning, but I refuse to fish when there are 50 people around me.


----------



## twhitener1991 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yea I got up there this morning at 9 was hoping to beat a lot of people there didn't turn out to well but I sure did get a good spot they just weren't biting my bait next time I'm gonna have to bring minnows


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

Stopped there this evening ended up catching a 12 inch LMB on a 1/32oz jig with an orange 2 inch curly tail grub other than that not another bite.

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

sammerguy said:


> I tried to go this morning, but I refuse to fish when there are 50 people around me.


Was any of the 50 catching any Rainbows?


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Tom 513 said:


> Was any of the 50 catching any Rainbows?


Don't know, I refuse to fish when there are that many people there.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

there's snakes at the boat launch


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> there's snakes at the boat launch


There are snakes everywhere! Or did you mean like, shifty people?


----------



## twhitener1991 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ended up going to gmr a caught a 5lb catfish and and drum I'm pretty sure it's a drum


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

sammerguy said:


> There are snakes everywhere! Or did you mean like, shifty people?


no snakes... there are holes near the launch this lady told me that in 09


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

twhitener1991 said:


> Ended up going to gmr a caught a 5lb catfish and and drum I'm pretty sure it's a drum


drums makes an odd sound


----------



## twhitener1991 (Mar 22, 2014)

I would post a picture but I can't figure out how


----------



## Baba Ganoush (Oct 17, 2013)

TB,have you been out to Colorado lately? Snakes and Drums?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Baba Ganoush said:


> TB,have you been out to Colorado lately? Snakes and Drums?



never been


----------

